# shb traps and boric acid



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

You might want to consider 20 mule team borax laundry detergent.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As mentioned the borax from the detergent aisle, in the grocery store works just as well and is cheaper, but any of them will work fine. I've never used them on SHB but I have used them all on ants for years with good results.


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you have any instructions for the cd case SHB traps, and oswhere in the hive you place them? I tried the AJ beetle traps last year but I found them impractical to fill up and place them in the hive. Thanks a lot,
Stavros


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Regarding placement, I have read/heard that for severe infestations you put one on the bottom board, one on top of the top frames. For "normal" infestations, one on the bottom board will do the trick. Since its fall and winter is coming on, I figure I'll put one on the top of the frames. I have AJ Beetle eaters in the hives now, and they have helped, but I'm more than a little paranoid. This particular trap is supposed to work better. We'll see.
Regards,
Steven


----------

